
Outrageously Large Neural Networks: Up to 137B Parameters - serialx
https://arxiv.org/abs/1701.06538
======
serialx
Looking at paper like this, I can't help to think about PDP. Will we be able
to confirm Parallel distributed processing (PDP) theory in the near future?

